# Nfaa state field?



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

That's been the format & schedule for Arizona for a number of years.

Dave


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

New Jersey is one or two days, count best score. 14 field 14 hunter and 14 animal.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

We religiously had a two day shoot, and very little attendance and then we went to a one day 14 field and 14 hunter.... Attendance still not great, but better....


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

We do a 2 day shoot here in NC...exactly as scheduled above...

Attendance has improved each of the last several years (but is admittedly still pitiful...)


----------



## InAZone (Jan 13, 2004)

Wisconsin is exactly the same as yours. If it's too long for some, have them go shoot a 20 arrow 3D tournament. Let's see...that's 5 targets in field.


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Keep them comming!*

Thanks for the imput sofar! But when do you hold them also? Do you hold your State befor the Sectionals or after?
I see some that are one or two Day take best score? One can shoot it all Sat., don't like there score, Shoot over Sun. then turn in the best score of the two? Just askin to make sure I under stand.
Yes Its seems funny that 3-D shooters shoot 40 arrows over the whole weekend and get wore out, yet in Field 40 is just a warm up!


----------



## fastarrow (Nov 19, 2003)

*Upfaa*

Sat... 14 field -14 hunter
Sun... 14 field - 14 hunter
No animal round.

This is the Upper Penninsula of Michigan.


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

Massachusetts does 28 field one day and 28 hunter the other day - on a Saturday and Sunday. It's usually in early August and our Sectionals is in June.

I'd like to go to a 14 field, 14 hunter shoot, shooting both days (if you want) and counting the better (or only) score. I think we might get a few more folks. Also, I'd like to see it moved to early September.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*I could be wrong*

But our state has the 28 field on saturday.

14 hunter and 14 animal on sunday..

Every ones trying to make shoots shorter and faster, whats up with that?

Slow down and shoot. We did the run and gun 3ds back in the 80s and 90s.

Stand around and wait to shoot 1 arrow. 

In the field we get to shoot 4 arrows at a time.:thumbs_up I like to shoot arrows.:wink: AC


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

archerycharlie said:


> Every ones trying to make shoots shorter and faster, whats up with that?


Good question. Why is it golfers gladly spend the whole day on the course but many archers want a tournament over in 4 hours or less?

Dave


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

It's not a matter of what people "want". It's what they have to give. Giving up two weekend days in mid-summer is not easy for a lot of folks. 

With mutiple FITA shoots, the state championship, the Sectionals and the New England Championships, all two-day summertime tourneys, cutting the states down to an optional one-day/two-day doesn't sound too unreasonable.

Another option would be a one-day 28 field and 28 hunter, but I don't think that would fly.


----------



## Fleahop (Feb 7, 2009)

*State shoots*

I just wish I could go to a state shoot in Alabama. We only have one NFAA range in the state and hardly anyone shoots dots at it. 

What happened? Did the video games kill the sport? 

Where in Georgia?

Thanks
Flea


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Fleahop said:


> . . .Did the video games kill the sport?. . .



Video Games killed alot of things, actually. 

My niece tells me there is a Wii Game that has Archery (FITA-like I believe)
in it.

Try as I might. . .I can not get her outside to actually shoot a bow- but she'll play the game for hours.

Kids. . .


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

VA has two orgs and both shoot diff formats

VBA-28 field Sat and Sun is 14 hunter and 14 animal
VFAA- 28 field and 28 hunter


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

well, for us old timers....remember the 'invitational' format clubs used to have? 14field, 14hunter and 14animal? why not go to a state shoot with that format? meets the criteria for an official nfaa round, and all gets done in 1 day.


----------



## mnjeff (Jun 19, 2004)

*minnesota*

should be 
sat 28 field - 14 animal
sun 28 hunter


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

PA is 28 field Saturday, then 28 hunter on Sunday, with both being shot on different courses. Don't forget, this years dates are the weekend before NFAA outdoor national, and they will be having a guest class for those wanting to shoot some of the courses before hand.


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Utah: 14 Field, 14 Hunter, and 14 animal. Shoot it over 2 days or in one your choice.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

New Mexico is 28 field / 28 Animal on Sat and 28 hunter on sunday. Got to love field Archery..


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

Idaho

28 field + 14 animal on Saturday
28 hunter on Sunday

It is held in July.


----------



## Fleahop (Feb 7, 2009)

*Kids*



WrongdayJ;105 Try as I might. . .I can not get her outside to actually shoot a bow- but she'll play the game for hours. Kids. . .[/QUOTE said:


> Call me a hard %&$# but I have 3 great kids and I have a standing rule on 2 hours of video games a day on weekends and 1 hour on weekdays. Unless WX causes us to be inside. I make them play outside. I limit computer time and TV also.
> 
> We ar traveling to Tallahassee Fl this weekend to shoot indoor. They will shoot there first NFAA indoor round then...Hope they hit the target (10 Yrds).
> 
> There ages are little boy 5, Twin girls 7. All three like to shoot. I'm very Blessed.:teeth:


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

In Kansas we shoot 28 Field and an international round on the first day. on the second day we shoot 28 Hunter or something like that.


----------

